# Diy egg tumbler



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

check out my video on YouTube and I can send instruction if anyone is interested. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=kf6p2RJwZX0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=kf6p2RJwZX0 
This tumbler works great and I have been using it for a few days now in my tropheus tank 
I hope you enjoy

Cheers 
Spiro


----------

